# Horse Rescue Sale - California



## Hosscrazy (Dec 13, 2003)

I do hope this is the appropriate place to post this! There is going to be a horse rescue sale next Saturday, December 20th in case anyone is interested in attending. I do not work for this organization, and am not selling the horses myself!

Horse Rescue Auction


----------



## kaykay (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks liz! this is a great place to post that

Kay


----------

